# Custom Map in Age of Empires II. How to put resources?



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I am trying to make a custom map in Age of Empires II, The Age of Kings.

The rest all is okay, but I am not able to put resources like gold, stone, relics, bushes, etc. on the map. I just can't find how to do it.

Does any one know? Any help will be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tobster (Apr 14, 2003)

when you have the map edititor open, their should be icons at the bottom to click, click then then click enywhere on the map to place them down


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Its not that simple!! There are no icons anywhere  There must be some specific way of doing it which I am not able to find out.

Any idea?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I was looking for something in a search and found this old thread. Here:

Go to the 'Units' tab. On the dd menu where it has 'Gaia', P1', and 'P2', select Gaia. Go to the Other section(where it has buildings, heroes, units, and other). Under that is the stuff like gold, stone, trees, fishies, etc. It also has some cool bg objects.

Not sure why i just did that but hell.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I have stopped playing that game since very long time. But thanks for the tip.


----------

